# Question on la Declaración de la Renta



## Northener (Aug 28, 2011)

I've been working as an autonómo out here in Spain for a while, but I still don't know exactly how the Declaracion de la Renta is calculated. For example, my accountant tells me that I should hand in my mobile phone bills and invoices for "other relevant expenses" at the end of the tax year, but what I'd like to know is precisely how doing that that affects my tax declaration. 

Of course, there are plenty of pages in Spanish on the subject, but even though my understanding of Spanish is good it's a bit tiring going through all the material. Are there any sites on the subject in English?

Cheers,


----------

